# Milk's Sketchlog [crits welcome]



## MilkHermit (Jan 10, 2008)

-


----------



## Icarus (Jan 11, 2008)

It looks good in parts and the overall smoothness (pro'lly much better than I can do now)
But this is what I find:
Is she pigeon-toed for the artistic effect?
It looks like she's loosing her balance.
The pose kinda looks "flyswatted" and awkward.
Neck looks a tad bit to long.
And yeah, the breasts look funkay.
But that's all I'm catching atm.


----------



## MilkHermit (Jan 11, 2008)

-


----------



## foxkun (Jan 11, 2008)

Buuuh... hi! I haven't posted in the forums for a while, but I could give ya a few opinion/critiquy things. Unfortunately I started and then realised I'm far too tired to make any sense... I'll try.

-Neck thing: your neck looks fine (albeit perhaps a bit thick for a girl), but it's your head that's throwing it off - bring the chin down to about halfway down the neck and you'd be good - remember that the eyes are the halfway point on a head
-Left thigh: I wouldn't make it as much of a curve and you'd be fine. The top of the thigh is just fine, it's the lower half that needs to straighten out and aim more towards the knee. 
-Right leg: Perspective's a hard one to work on. Your hip's good (save that a few of the lines are making it look like it's pushing forward rather than back) but your knee is too high (making it seem like it's closer rather than further away), so lower the knee and make sure your knee looks like it's over your lower leg, and your ankle is over (or in front of would be better phrasing) the foot.
-Feet: Feet suck to draw in general. Your feet look flat, but that's 'cause it's feet. Try to think about the shape of a foot, especially the arch in the back, because it's important, because that shape also translates to the front of the foot as well. Without drawing that's really hard to explain  As far as toes, remember that their size generally decreases per each toe - and you don't have to draw every single toe, sometimes the general shape of them all together works just fine (like socks!)
-Right arm: Your shoulder doesn't look too connected to the rest of the arm. I would add a little bit on the bottom of the arm because that's where the tendon is - which is part of the thing with the breasts. The breast line should generally start where the deltoids end... that's  a weird phrasing..  Basically she doesn't have any pectoral muscles. The pecs are where your breasts currently are, but then they also stretch into the deltoids. The breasts would be a little lower than the pecs (so you would have the deltoids, then a short line to show the pec muscle line, then the breasts start). Again, hard to explain w/o drawing, and I'm lacking a wacom pen

The waist, to me, looks a bit too thick in a muscley sort of way, as do the arms, but she could just be very very muscular. There is a muscle there, it's true, but it's very subtle on women, and even men in recent years don't work it out if they're body building so much.

You've probably heard that already, but ya never know. I think it looks pretty dang good mahself (the pose looks unsteady, but I *like* that, because it's showing motion!), hope that was decently helpful.


----------



## MilkHermit (Jan 11, 2008)

-


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Milkie,

I did this redline for you to help you out. I did my own kinda thing with the feet but you'll figure out how to fix it if you look at the notes. Basically, use the tibia (tibia/fibula combo - large bones in the lower leg), the forefront of the leg bone as a divider for the feet, it helps set up a direction for the toes.

[attachment=2290]

Hope this helps?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 12, 2008)

If you thicken up the back part of the leg a bit I think you'll be fine

[attachment=2297]

I forgot to link this site last time: http://graphic.org.ru/tors.html

The site is in Russian, just follow the links on the right, they're some scans of Gottfried Bammes, excellent reference for anatomical construction.

I had the tutorial thread linked to where you can download the books in German but even if you can't read it the pictures have a lot of good reference in them.


----------



## MilkHermit (Jan 28, 2008)

-


----------



## MDTailz (Jan 29, 2008)

after adding an attachment, the file name appears in the attachments box at the bottom when posting. I click add to post next to it, and then it adds a code to your post, which you can move around =)

GL with life/drawing stuffs.


----------

